# Bleeding at 5 weeks now about to have 8 week scan



## Wifey2007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi

Looking for some advice, I'm 7 weeks 4 days pregnant after a FET. I've had a couple a scares with bleeding. First was at 4 weeks and the second was exactly a week later. I went in that day for bloods an the hcg was 4500 but I had a bleed the next day that was only there when I wiped

I've had nothing since but I'm due my 8 week early scan this week. I'm terrified that the baby is gone with that last bleed. I don't want to go for the scan cause I want to hold on to the thought I'm still pregnant

I have really sore boobs and the occasional queasy feeling but no major symptoms. This whole process is driving my crazy

Has anyone else has this happen and everything been ok


----------



## Wifey2007 (Mar 22, 2015)

Update on how I got on today at my early scan. 

All looked great, much to mine and my hubby's relief!! Good strong heartbeat. I did measure 4 days behind what we thought calculating from  the FET dates but the doctor said + or - 5days is normal

So it looks like the bleeding at 4 weeks and 5 weeks was implantation bleeding. 

I'm just really updating in case anyone else is going through the same worries


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi wifey. 

Sorry for delay in replying not been well

Excellent that all looks ok. Please be reassured. Once you've seen the heartbeat the probability of miscarriage is very small. 

Kaz xxx


----------

